# groundmen (drive me nuts, make me laugh,....)



## treevet (Mar 25, 2014)

On my 5th gm since last fall. This one might stick...but I always think that.

He just informed me that his last tree job his boss is about 300 lbs with arms the size of a ham hock but he quit because he is going to change into a woman and he can't take it.

Ground men are the cheapest people on the face of the earth. 10 degrees out and got 2 pairs of brown dollah cotton gloves with holes all over. Borrow your gloves and you never see em again.


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah but with out your groundsmen your ship wouldnt be floating.


----------



## treevet (Mar 25, 2014)

....or sinking


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 25, 2014)

hey i will be a groundy for you for a day. always looking for another company to work for and see how they work. let me know if you want some help.


----------



## zapblam (Mar 25, 2014)

Pay us well. Provide us with all the required gear. Teach us well. Earn our respect as a professional employer. You shall be rewarded by our hard work.

Sent from Galaxy Tab 8


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 25, 2014)

What he said ^


----------



## treevet (Mar 25, 2014)

If only that were true. Treat em good. Provide them with every piece of equipment and training need imaginable. The more you give them the more they want and worse yet, come to expect and take for granted. Portray the most professional and competent company image as is state of the art. They will often attempt to dash it to bits and will betray you for a pittance. They will steal from you, show up intoxicated, forget important things, carelessly damage or lose equipment, lolly gag when not in view, do a majority of their work with one hand useful and the other on a cigg...sneak cell phone use perpetually...yet still show up for full pay and look you straight in the eye asking for a raise. If they ever build a wraptor robot gm, I will be first in line to buy one.


----------



## treevet (Mar 25, 2014)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/trd/4381872290.html Robots welcome


----------



## treesmith (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm the best groundie I know, if I had me at the bottom of my tree I could never ask for more.
If I ever clone myself I'll send you one over

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## Patentpending (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm always early to the job, sober, and with all required gear. As a groundie all I need you to provide is a climber, a 44, a 66, a chipper, and a regular paycheck. I bring and run all my own small saws(including gas and bar oil), and my cell phone stays in my truck. I smoke cigarettes but my boss has no idea. I don't smoke before work and I don't bring cigarettes with me to work. I take a lot of pride in my work ethic and professional appearance. That's why my boss loves me. I keep him happy and he keeps me happy. Mutual respect


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 26, 2014)

treevet said:


> If only that were true. Treat em good. Provide them with every piece of equipment and training need imaginable. The more you give them the more they want and worse yet, come to expect and take for granted. Portray the most professional and competent company image as is state of the art. They will often attempt to dash it to bits and will betray you for a pittance. They will steal from you, show up intoxicated, forget important things, carelessly damage or lose equipment, lolly gag when not in view, do a majority of their work with one hand useful and the other on a cigg...sneak cell phone use perpetually...yet still show up for full pay and look you straight in the eye asking for a raise. If they ever build a wraptor robot gm, I will be first in line to buy one.


Word. I think the best groundie is a climber. When I have wild thing out, no matter who is in the tree or on the ground, me or him. Things rock. I love the pile polishers (lolly gaggers) They will rake the same pile, over and over, polishing it to the most perfect, symmetrical little pile ya ever seen............. while the others are humping wood. When the others are done, they will run up on the last log to "jump in" and save the day. They will often make a loud vocal noise to insure you see their contribution.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 26, 2014)

treevet said:


> If only that were true. Treat em good. Provide them with every piece of equipment and training need imaginable. The more you give them the more they want and worse yet, come to expect and take for granted. Portray the most professional and competent company image as is state of the art. They will often attempt to dash it to bits and will betray you for a pittance. They will steal from you, show up intoxicated, forget important things, carelessly damage or lose equipment, lolly gag when not in view, do a majority of their work with one hand useful and the other on a cigg...sneak cell phone use perpetually...yet still show up for full pay and look you straight in the eye asking for a raise. If they ever build a wraptor robot gm, I will be first in line to buy one.


Seems a bit harsh there vet. But I must admit there is much truth in these words. Part of the problem around where I live is due to the low rates we can charge for tree work these days its not possible to pay groundies over 15 or maybe 16. But after I get rammed in the back side by WC and whatev other tax chit stuff I gotta pay on top of there hourly rate its hard to even pay that. So ya get what u pay for but I am paying like double out of my pocket so that groundie can get 15. But then its hard to have true quality employees for 13.50-16 per hour. Its a jacked up situation really.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 26, 2014)

And ya, one of my guys asked me today if he could have friday off because he needs to take his mom some commissary money. I said ok, I could careless really, but I just had to kinda LOL at that one.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 26, 2014)

treevet said:


> On my 5th gm since last fall. This one might stick...but I always think that.
> 
> He just informed me that his last tree job his boss is about 300 lbs with arms the size of a ham hock but he quit because he is going to change into a woman and he can't take it.
> 
> Ground men are the cheapest people on the face of the earth. 10 degrees out and got 2 pairs of brown dollah cotton gloves with holes all over. Borrow your gloves and you never see em again.


That's because all his money goes for Dope, Beer Cigs and Lottery tickets! So they buy the cheapest things that don't get them high and pay whatever to get high! That's some story about the old Boss too I don't know if i would believe that for a second!


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 26, 2014)

hey now not all groundsmen are the same. I don't drink, smoke or do any of that crap I work my ass off when I work for companies. My big issue has been the fact that none of the local companies that I have worked for pay me on time. I have gone a month with out a pay check before. So I went to Davey so I could have some sort of a stable income while I grow my own company.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 26, 2014)

Affordabletree said:


> hey now not all groundsmen are the same. I don't drink, smoke or do any of that crap I work my ass off when I work for companies. My big issue has been the fact that none of the local companies that I have worked for pay me on time. I have gone a month with out a pay check before. So I went to Davey so I could have some sort of a stable income while I grow my own company.


I know that's why I said "his" not their!


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 26, 2014)

i didn't see that. my bad


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 26, 2014)

Affordabletree said:


> i didn't see that. my bad


I know there are good like yourself and then bad ones.


----------



## Patentpending (Mar 26, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I know that's why I said "his" not their!


It started out with a "his" but it quickly turned into "they"s and "their"s lol. I know what you mean but I see where it comes across as talking about all grounders too


----------



## chief116 (Mar 26, 2014)

I sympathize with groundies, when I was underpaid and treated like a piece of **** I didn't work hard either. 

12-14 an hour gets your truck to the job (reeking like ciggs), your rope a tangled mess, your oil overfilled and dripping down your leg, drag marks and butts in the lawn, and searching craigslist for hookers, trucks and a new job all day.


----------



## treevet (Mar 27, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I know there are good like yourself and then bad ones.



that's a good gm who takes a job another stiff might take and get trained and stay for years while you take it on false pretense to "grow your business" to quit? Davey never hire you if they knew the truth. You are not worth the time and I'd never hire you.


----------



## treevet (Mar 27, 2014)

chief116 said:


> I sympathize with groundies, when I was underpaid and treated like a piece of **** I didn't work hard either.
> 
> 12-14 an hour gets your truck to the job (reeking like ciggs), your rope a tangled mess, your oil overfilled and dripping down your leg, drag marks and butts in the lawn, and searching craigslist for hookers, trucks and a new job all day.



did you not work hard because of the pay....or did they not pay you much because you don't work hard? all depends on the perspective I guess.


----------



## Peter.s (Mar 27, 2014)

My best groundies are eather eddie (another climber but he dosent do much climbing anymore) or the boss of a local tree company that dosent climb.

both very experianced and know what I want and how to keep the job running tight.

Ive never worked with anyone who has been a groundie for a long time or made a career out of it - someone like that would be a real asset in my eyes.


----------



## chief116 (Mar 27, 2014)

treevet said:


> did you not work hard because of the pay....or did they not pay you much because you don't work hard? all depends on the perspective I guess.



Perspective is a huge part of it all, im just trying to give the groundies perspective to you. When you under pay and undervalue the guy who is apparently responsible for a large portion of the job, you get what you pay for. Most customers dont watch your amazing climbing skills, but they all do see the condition that their yard was left in. 

Give a good potential employee a reason to stay and he will. No one came out of the womb the perfect tree guy, we all had to learn at some point. Seems that a lot of climbers and owners forget that or become jaded.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 27, 2014)

Davey knew the truth from the get go. I am very honest when I go into a place to apply. I told them that I wanted to start my own company. They said that is fine just do it on my own time and not theirs. So I have been and you can't tell me that when anyone hires a groundsmen you expect them to be there for their whole working career? After a while being a groundsman will take its toll just like climbing. And everyone says that they won't hire someone trying to start their own thing but in my opinion it is smart to hire them. I treat all their equipment like I treat mine. With respect. Because I know how much it costs to buy it and fix it. You hire an average joe of the side of the road and they don't grease anything can't run a chainsaw and don't know how to run a chipper. Everyone has their own opinions and that is just mine.


----------



## Patentpending (Mar 27, 2014)

treevet said:


> did you not work hard because of the pay....or did they not pay you much because you don't work hard? all depends on the perspective I guess.


If you arent paying someone a decent living, i don't know why you'd expect them to live decently. You pay me $13/hr, I'm gonna live like I make $13/hr


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 27, 2014)

Affordabletree said:


> Davey knew the truth from the get go. I am very honest when I go into a place to apply. I told them that I wanted to start my own company. They said that is fine just do it on my own time and not theirs. So I have been and you can't tell me that when anyone hires a groundsmen you expect them to be there for their whole working career? After a while being a groundsman will take its toll just like climbing. And everyone says that they won't hire someone trying to start their own thing but in my opinion it is smart to hire them. I treat all their equipment like I treat mine. With respect. Because I know how much it costs to buy it and fix it. You hire an average joe of the side of the road and they don't grease anything can't run a chainsaw and don't know how to run a chipper. Everyone has their own opinions and that is just mine.



Good post! 
One of the recurring headaches I face with the "terrestrial" crew is a lack of respect for my gear. Equipment getting abused, used inappropriately, or left behind on a job site when the work has been completed. 
I make a conscious effort to treat the guys the way I would want to be treated, (example such as: paying them decent, giving time off when sought, occasional meals, working as hard or harder than them) but the journey often seems like it is going down a one-way street. I worked for employers / bosses ranging from mediocre (many) to awesome (only one) before lurching into self-employment.


----------



## treevet (Mar 27, 2014)

How'd all you ground doggies get on this tree climbers forum? Where's the bouncer?


----------



## Patentpending (Mar 27, 2014)

treevet said:


> How'd all you ground doggies get on this tree climbers forum? Where's the bouncer?


This is an arborist forum, not a climbers forums. I know you're probably joking, but I already don't like you and your **** attitude. You're what's wrong with climbers


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 27, 2014)

PP, that will just make his day! Sometimes I want to tell Tree vet to stuff his attitude too, but sometimes I know just how he feels . He has been doing this a long time, and I guess he has earned the right to ***** once in a while.


----------



## Patentpending (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm gonna make bumper stickers that say "groundsmans butts drive me nuts" and put them on all of treevet's equipment


----------



## treevet (Mar 27, 2014)

weeeeeellll....got me a gm that's the schits (better than Kyle, Paul). So I am at one with the tree world again. It's been fun....toodles.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 27, 2014)

treevet said:


> weeeeeellll....got me a gm that's the schits (better than Kyle, Paul). So I am at one with the tree world again. It's been fun....toodles.


Glad to hear it. Now, any progress on that dang dump bed?

One problem solved, 99 more to go.


----------



## treevet (Mar 27, 2014)

that is so true.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

Patentpending said:


> This is an arborist forum, not a climbers forums. I know you're probably joking, but I already don't like you and your **** attitude. You're what's wrong with climbers



Are you an ISA Cert, Arborist? Do you know who you are even talking to, what do you know about climbing and what are your credential's? 
Speak up.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

You do not even know what forum you are in,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 27, 2014)

Nite nite,, see ya'll in the am.
Jeff


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 27, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nite nite,, see ya'll in the am.
> Jeff


Good Night. Sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.

Jeesh, sometimes this place is like summer camp for six year olds!


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2014)

Affordabletree said:


> Davey knew the truth from the get go. I am very honest when I go into a place to apply. I told them that I wanted to start my own company. They said that is fine just do it on my own time and not theirs. So I have been and you can't tell me that when anyone hires a groundsmen you expect them to be there for their whole working career? After a while being a groundsman will take its toll just like climbing. And everyone says that they won't hire someone trying to start their own thing but in my opinion it is smart to hire them. I treat all their equipment like I treat mine. With respect. Because I know how much it costs to buy it and fix it. You hire an average joe of the side of the road and they don't grease anything can't run a chainsaw and don't know how to run a chipper. Everyone has their own opinions and that is just mine.



First of all this guy's main attraction to his business is that it is "affordable". Any service that has that on the marquis isn't worth schit in my opinion as they should be promoting the virtues of their company, not the fact that it is cheap. Also I have my doubts that this guy went to Davey and told them that he was starting his own company while being hired and they were fine with that and hired him and told him to just do that on his own time...I call bs on that. Would you hire this clown Jeff? I wouldn't. Next...he is gonna start his own company and he is just a gm and has a huge pimple on his ascs about climbers. Hope momma's got a job cause she gonna be paying all the bills while he stays home watching Jerry Springer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> Would you hire this clown Jeff?



Nope,
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 28, 2014)

I would hire that "clown" in a heartbeat. Sounds like the "clown" is somebody who is teachable, honest, respectful, hardworking, and ambitious. So what if he is gonna quit someday to establish an Affordable Tree Empire? You expecting a lifelong marriage commitment from a groundman, Dave? As long as said "clown" will help me get through a busy season or two, it's a win - win for both him and me.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 28, 2014)

After reading the second half of this thread I remembered what it was titled and had to LOL. I tell you this though, anyone tossing cig butts in my customers yard or not wiping oil overflow off a saw will be given fair warning and then if it keeps up they would be out the door so fast they wouldnt even hear it shut. So I guess pay wouldnt matter. And if I think someone has the attitude they will show up for 13, work kinda hard for 15, or bust there ass for 17 and its up to me as to how I pay them as to what they do.....there gone. Not interested in that person for any amount of money.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> I would hire that "clown" in a heartbeat. Sounds like the "clown" is somebody who is teachable, honest, respectful, hardworking, and ambitious. So what if he is gonna quit someday to establish an Affordable Tree Empire? You expecting a lifelong marriage commitment from a groundman, Dave? As long as said "clown" will help me get through a busy season or two, it's a win - win for both him and me.



Waste your time training....steal your clients....steal your equipment....learn the ropes to become competition in your area (must live in your area I assume)....bad attitude towards climbers....arrogant....and yes Pelorus, I do expect a life long commitment to my business each time I hire someone....every time. I am an optimist.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2014)

TreeAce said:


> After reading the second half of this thread I remembered what it was titled and had to LOL. I tell you this though, anyone tossing cig butts in my customers yard or not wiping oil overflow off a saw will be given fair warning and then if it keeps up they would be out the door so fast they wouldnt even hear it shut. So I guess pay wouldnt matter. And if I think someone has the attitude they will show up for 13, work kinda hard for 15, or bust there ass for 17 and its up to me as to how I pay them as to what they do.....there gone. Not interested in that person for any amount of money.



What ever happened to starting pay and then earning a raise? The work force these days has no toughness, they can't handle anything that is "uncomfortable". Too soft most times for this vocation.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> Waste your time training....steal your clients....steal your equipment....learn the ropes to become competition in your area (must live in your area I assume)....bad attitude towards climbers....arrogant....and yes Pelorus, I do expect a life long commitment to my business each time I hire someone....every time. I am an optimist.



"must live in my area"??? No comprehendo that one. 
Yeah, the potential downsides are there, but unlikely if there is mutual respect between the groundman & the employer.
Most dogs you feed and show kindness to don't turn around and lunge for your throat. Mebbe in your area they do.
Many of the local outfits up here are guys who apprenticed at Bartlett. Finished their apprenticeship.........and promptly quit!
My longest lasting groundman (apart from my son) totalled almost 4 years. Love / hate relationship.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 28, 2014)

Davey does tend to turn a blind eye to side work, I had part of my crew that actually had a side business. The old DM, the SR salesmen and a few climbers and groundies would go out on the weekends, even use company equipment. When I took over it stopped. It is at the DM's discretion, is how it was put to me, by my boss? Using company equipment was strictly forbidden tho. 
I feel Daves pain, have had the same issues. Why I just have the boys right now, if EAB does kick, then I will be forced to hire. But I will bring in someone from the outside of the area. The talent in this area is pretty lame and all the issues that Dave talks about would come to pass real quick. 
The bouncer is doing his thing, guys can get a little roudy before they get tossed. When they start throwing beers at the bar, then they will go.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm considering applying for an interested co-op student from local High School this summer.
Only done this once before, and the positives (work output and attitude) outweighed the negatives. There actually weren't many negatives. She (the student)was recommended to me by the woodshop instructor who taught both her and my son.


----------



## chief116 (Mar 28, 2014)

TreeAce said:


> After reading the second half of this thread I remembered what it was titled and had to LOL. I tell you this though, anyone tossing cig butts in my customers yard or not wiping oil overflow off a saw will be given fair warning and then if it keeps up they would be out the door so fast they wouldnt even hear it shut. So I guess pay wouldnt matter. And if I think someone has the attitude they will show up for 13, work kinda hard for 15, or bust there ass for 17 and its up to me as to how I pay them as to what they do.....there gone. Not interested in that person for any amount of money.



Wow, climbers and owners dont like hearing the truth. You pay bananas, dont be surprised when you get monkeys. I read the list of how to be an excellent groundie, then 2 threads later saw a guy bitching about going thru 5 gms in a season. If you pay well and offer incentives guys will wanna work for you. If you are only offering the bare minimum, youre gonna get guys whos only reference is his latest parole officer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 28, 2014)

Pay is only a small part of the equation.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> "must live in my area"??? No comprehendo that one.
> Yeah, the potential downsides are there, but unlikely if there is mutual respect between the groundman & the employer.
> Most dogs you feed and show kindness to don't turn around and lunge for your throat. Mebbe in your area they do.
> Many of the local outfits up here are guys who apprenticed at Bartlett. Finished their apprenticeship.........and promptly quit!
> My longest lasting groundman (apart from my son) totalled almost 4 years. Love / hate relationship.



not your area....the area that is hiring them...uh...because they are applying there....creating your (their) own competition.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2014)

chief116 said:


> Wow, climbers and owners dont like hearing the truth. You pay bananas, dont be surprised when you get monkeys. I read the list of how to be an excellent groundie, then 2 threads later saw a guy bitching about going thru 5 gms in a season. If you pay well and offer incentives guys will wanna work for you. If you are only offering the bare minimum, youre gonna get guys whos only reference is his latest parole officer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Paid my last gm 20 bucks an hour and had a guy for 6 years before that...20 bucks an hour. Take your head outta your ascs and you will be back in reality. I don't put up with schit...they don't like that. Last guy of the 4 called me yesterday and asked that if his wife calls would I please tell her he is still working for me. He left my $4,500. 1 yr. old dump trailer unprotected in my equipment lot when I told him to block it with the truck and it was stolen. Didn't even fire him for that. He tells me one day he's gonna take off for an interview for a job with the railroad. He still wants my job but is just gonna check it out. I said I will likely have someone else the day after he interviews...where are these people's minds.

Guy before that 20 bucks an hour, works three days, does everything perfect, even does a difficult td, doesn't show up on 4th day. His mom called me on the ad. 27 years old and his kid and him live with mom and dad. Worked for just about every co. in Cinci. I asked a friend owner he worked for...says he is a intravein. heroin addict and a thief (one goes with the other).

Guy before that works for couple of weeks, again 26, lives with mom and dad, has his kid with him, no mom. Sketchy work involvement, then one day I am up in a tree doing a td and he gets a call (always sneaking the phone), and his kid got bit by a spider. He walks off the job while I am in the tree. Fired! Guy before that, again sketchy work, and like most gm's ....TALK their fool asses off. Started taking down the wrong large bush on the job. I pointed right at it and it was DEAD evergreen. Almost fired. GAWD...could that guy flap his lips, Guiness TAlk champion. GAWD....end issue, he is running my Yota and it overheats. Put some damn coolant in it. No..overheats and blows a headgasket. $1,200. Fired.

Guy before that...works for me for over 6 years. Train him on everything. Help and pay towards his CDL, Cert Arb., Pest lic. Teach him thousand things. $20 an hour for years. Gets married and quits. Wife thinks he is so smart prob. should be President of General Motors. Takes a job with Davey instead. Quits after a short period...Invited me to his wedding just before he quits so he could get some money from me. Not a tiny iota of warning he was gonna quit....right in spring busy season when everyone has landed in a job....fucher.

GAwd can a gm talk...

But like I said...all is good in Treevetland as my new gm of 3 days is doing everything perfect, just told me he wants to retire in my company. The sun is shining and everything is copescetic....for now


----------



## chief116 (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> Paid my last gm 20 bucks an hour and had a guy for 6 years before that...20 bucks an hour. Take your head outta your ascs and you will be back in reality. I don't put up with schit...they don't like that. Last guy of the 4 called me yesterday and asked that if his wife calls would I please tell her he is still working for me. He left my $4,500. 1 yr. old dump trailer unprotected in my equipment lot when I told him to block it with the truck and it was stolen. Didn't even fire him for that. He tells me one day he's gonna take off for an interview for a job with the railroad. He still wants my job but is just gonna check it out. I said I will likely have someone else the day after he interviews...where are these people's minds.
> 
> Guy before that 20 bucks an hour, works three days, does everything perfect, even does a difficult td, doesn't show up on 4th day. His mom called me on the ad. 27 years old and his kid and him live with mom and dad. Worked for just about every co. in Cinci. I asked a friend owner he worked for...says he is a intravein. heroin addict and a thief (one goes with the other).
> 
> ...



Then why are you disagreeing with me you old fart? You and the idiot from ct callin his gm dumb **** or wjaever come here and talk disrespectfully of half the profession and you expect people not to get upset? Why didnt you put that yoi pay well and expectbquality, cuZ then id wouldve been agreeing with you.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2014)

because I don't agree with YOU scooter. I DON'T "pay bananas" and still get monkies...and addicts...and dummies...

you will figure it out...someday...mebbee not....your a groundman.


----------



## chief116 (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> because I don't agree with YOU scooter. I DON'T "pay bananas" and still get monkies...and addicts...and dummies...
> 
> you will figure it out...someday...mebbee not....your a groundman.



Lol, sorry dusty, but im not.

Maybe youll figure out people skills, then people other than monkeys, addicts, and mommas boys will work for you for longer than a week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyone figures they are worth more than they are getting paid! It's only natural.
My 4-yr gm never earned a raise, and he consequently never got one. He could talk a good game; fooled a lot of people into (temporarily) believing he was intelligent. I felt sometimes like I was looking into the eyes of a Holstein chewing it's cud, and no grey matter reposed behind a vacant soulful stare into nothingness.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2014)

was his name "Chief116"? lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol. $20 an hour is NOT a good living unless you are also getting a sweeeet benefit package. Problem is that it is damn good money to pay a ground guy. Ground guy isn't a solid career choice for anyone with a brain unless they really like the work. No money in it. If someone is looking at ground guy as a career opportunity there's a reason for it. Checkered past, addict, baby mama drama, dumb as a brick, etc.


----------



## chief116 (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> was his name "Chief116"? lol



Hey wizard sleeve, you may be a legend in your own mind, doesnt change the fact your old ass couldnt dream of the production I am a part of. Those crackheads you attract like flies speak volumes about the kind of man you are. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> On my 5th gm since last fall. This one might stick...but I always think that.
> 
> He just informed me that his last tree job his boss is about 300 lbs with arms the size of a ham hock but he quit because he is going to change into a woman and he can't take it.
> 
> Ground men are the cheapest people on the face of the earth. 10 degrees out and got 2 pairs of brown dollah cotton gloves with holes all over. Borrow your gloves and you never see em again.


I pay my ground guys well, buy them lunch, invite them over to the house for dinner, even help them out from time to time on case by case basis , I guess I treat them like family in turn they treat me the same.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Mar 28, 2014)

FanOFatherNash said:


> I pay my ground guys well, buy them lunch, invite them over to the house for dinner, even help them out from time to time on case by case basis , I guess I treat them like family in turn they treat me the same.


that being said , the plan is to get a mini skid this season, thats like 1 1/2 groundies i think....


----------



## Groundman One (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> Ground men are the cheapest people on the face of the earth.



Ah yes, and shall we dwelve into the qualities of the Messiahs in the Trees?

_ "Our climber, who thinks he art in Heaven, hallowed by thy name in thine own mind... "_


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2014)

chief116 said:


> Wow, climbers and owners dont like hearing the truth.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Not to ruffle any feather's here, and this may be a regional thing, but the guy's that think they deserve more and can prove it here in my area can pretty much get what they want.

Does the climber know that last month's fuel bill was $30,000? Nope,,
I could go on an add a whole bunch of the cost to run a tree biz, but it sound's like you are not the owner of a tree service. Just a guess, I am just reading you as someone who thinks the boss makes a boat-load of money off your hard work and you deserve more of the pie ? anyway,, take a look of the 'Pie Chart' of the boss,,,,
I agree that the pay can suck, When I was free lancing, I was so happy and living good. I would hook up with tree company's and got some rep here. I did not care about their equiptment issue's or anything else , I climb, come down, you pay me, bye.
Now in management for the last 13 years, I see the massive cost to run a biz, again ,regional, 
I think if someone is serious about this field of work, they will take the good with the bad.
Jeff


----------



## Groundman One (Mar 28, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Does the climber know that last month's fuel bill was $30,000? Nope,,



Holy crap. That`s beaucoup coin.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Mar 28, 2014)

Bravo, Bravo, This thread rules!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> Paid my last gm 20 bucks an hour and had a guy for 6 years before that...20 bucks an hour. Take your head outta your ascs and you will be back in reality. I don't put up with schit...they don't like that. Last guy of the 4 called me yesterday and asked that if his wife calls would I please tell her he is still working for me. He left my $4,500. 1 yr. old dump trailer unprotected in my equipment lot when I told him to block it with the truck and it was stolen. Didn't even fire him for that. He tells me one day he's gonna take off for an interview for a job with the railroad. He still wants my job but is just gonna check it out. I said I will likely have someone else the day after he interviews...where are these people's minds.
> 
> Guy before that 20 bucks an hour, works three days, does everything perfect, even does a difficult td, doesn't show up on 4th day. His mom called me on the ad. 27 years old and his kid and him live with mom and dad. Worked for just about every co. in Cinci. I asked a friend owner he worked for...says he is a intravein. heroin addict and a thief (one goes with the other).
> 
> ...


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 28, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to ruffle any feather's here, and this may be a regional thing, but the guy's that think they deserve more and can prove it here in my area can pretty much get what they want.
> 
> Does the climber know that last month's fuel bill was $30,000? Nope,,
> I could go on an add a whole bunch of the cost to run a tree biz, but it sound's like you are not the owner of a tree service. Just a guess, I am just reading you as someone who thinks the boss makes a boat-load of money off your hard work and you deserve more of the pie ? anyway,, take a look of the 'Pie Chart' of the boss,,,,
> ...



I had an employee mouthing off to me one day saying that he isn't getting paid enough and that I was the only one making any money. Guy wasn't worth anymore than what he was getting paid. Whine and ***** about everything always wanted to argue, call in sick at least once a week etc. I said why don't you cut me a cheque for the business and you can run it the way you want. You can pay employees, comp, insurance, fuel, maitenance, equipment etc. You can climb all day like I do, drag brush and lift blocks all day with the boys and then when everyone goes home at the end of the day You can go out until dark meeting with customers and rounding up more work so that You can give your guys a pay cheque every week. I had an ad looking for a guy after I fired that idiot and people would call up and first thing out of their mouth is "what do you pay?" I said Well what are you worth??? People these days think they are worth all kinds of money. Some people are but they usually arent the ones looking for a Job! I had to explain to another employee that you have to earn a raise. Showing up late everyday and then stroll into the shop with a coffee in one hand and a smoke in the other and throwing your foot up on the work bench to tie your boots and then distracting guys that are filing saws isn't going to get you a raise. Guy had a piss poor attitude! But.......Its like that with other jobs too. I have friends that have construction companies and landscaping outfits and they get the same **** with employees. I have a great bunch of guys working for me now. They get paid well and I take care of them pretty good. They appreciate me giving them a job, they want to learn, they bust their asses and want to be there everyday. The more you learn the more you earn!


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 28, 2014)

FanOFatherNash said:


> that being said , the plan is to get a mini skid this season, thats like 1 1/2 groundies i think....



My thoughts exactly! I just bought one. It isn't gonna call in sick, come in late or hungover and complain when it hot or cold out!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeff


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2014)

chief116 said:


> Hey wizard sleeve, you may be a legend in your own mind, doesnt change the fact your old ass couldnt dream of the production I am a part of. Those crackheads you attract like flies speak volumes about the kind of man you are.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Suzie...got you panties all in a bunch.  I'll send ya a case of vagisil...my compliments...friends now?opcorn:


----------



## chief116 (Mar 29, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to ruffle any feather's here, and this may be a regional thing, but the guy's that think they deserve more and can prove it here in my area can pretty much get what they want.
> 
> Does the climber know that last month's fuel bill was $30,000? Nope,,
> I could go on an add a whole bunch of the cost to run a tree biz, but it sound's like you are not the owner of a tree service. Just a guess, I am just reading you as someone who thinks the boss makes a boat-load of money off your hard work and you deserve more of the pie ? anyway,, take a look of the 'Pie Chart' of the boss,,,,
> ...



Jeff, I know you have a ton more experience than I do, but you couldn't be more wrong about me. I think that if you're going to ***** about the lack of "quality" help, that you should look at yourself before denigrating half of the profession. I am well paid and I do what the boss needs done. I run the crane, I climb if its needed, I drag sticks or run a log truck. I own a house, a new truck, and my kid has food on the table every night, because I found a company that values its employees and pays for their abilities.


----------



## chief116 (Mar 29, 2014)

treevet said:


> Suzie...got you panties all in a bunch.  I'll send ya a case of vagisil...my compliments...friends now?opcorn:



I'll take the vagisil and send you out some laxatives. I know old people have trouble staying regular, maybe that's why you're so cranky.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2014)

I have actually had better luck finding good help in recent years. Sadly, the business hasn't enabled me to keep them. We still work together on weekends occasionally. Its always a good experience. I think you need three things to make it all happen. 1) a ground guy that's not a loser 2) an employer that's not a cheap *******, and is willing to teach, and 3) a steady flow of work. Sounds pretty simple, right? Lol. Good luck.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2014)

chief116 said:


> Hey wizard sleeve, you may be a legend in your own mind, doesnt change the fact your old ass couldnt dream of the production I am a part of. Those crackheads you attract like flies speak volumes about the kind of man you are.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Sounds like someone has a buzzard whispering in his ear..


----------



## chief116 (Mar 29, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like someone has a buzzard whispering in his ear..



Lol, no, i just wanna see if I can make treemutt throw a nutty and runaway again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like someone has a buzzard whispering in his ear..



Last I heard he was working for a muncipality with a stick with a nail on one end picking up used kotex and old rubbers in the park...

just where he belongs. This guy does bring him to mind tho. Is that you out thar oltirdy?


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I have actually had better luck finding good help in recent years. Sadly, the business hasn't enabled me to keep them. We still work together on weekends occasionally. Its always a good experience. I think you need three things to make it all happen. 1) a ground guy that's not a loser 2) an employer that's not a cheap *******, and is willing to teach, and 3) a steady flow of work. Sounds pretty simple, right? Lol. Good luck.



One more thing Paul, (3) a steady flow of work ...from your side but they can be the proverbial yard all star but they gotta have staying power. If you make everything right for them....they gotta hang in there. I got one now and he says he gonna stay til he retires...but talk is cheap and everything being right for now...it is most often that THEY let their side down in the deal and things change. Nothing gonna change from my side.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 29, 2014)

treevet said:


> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/trd/4381872290.html Robots welcome




" not a screamer" I love it! I just love it!


----------



## Groundman One (Mar 29, 2014)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/trd/4381872290.html

Is there a problem with the bottle around there?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 29, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> Word. I think the best groundie is a climber. When I have wild thing out, no matter who is in the tree or on the ground, me or him. Things rock. I love the pile polishers (lolly gaggers) They will rake the same pile, over and over, polishing it to the most perfect, symmetrical little pile ya ever seen............. while the others are humping wood. When the others are done, they will run up on the last log to "jump in" and save the day. They will often make a loud vocal noise to insure you see their contribution.




I am beyond screaming at a pile polisher now ************!

Well I guess we all have to admit that this work is not for normal people. Yeah, its time to come clean. No, nobody in their right mind would do this work. Its not even work in today's standards, its a search for fire. See, some people search for the fame and fortune, others dig for fire. That's us, we're diggers and you just can't get a searcher to dig, it would be like trying to hook Elton John up with a girlfriend, its just not going to work.

As diggers for fire we are, we go around in hopes of finding others to dig with us but they, well, they, uh, well, let me just say that digging for fire is something one should do alone but if he has help then it must be realized how crazy and insane and disgusting and hazardous and low paying it is. BUT! if you think that sounds bad try searching for fame and fortune.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 29, 2014)

Really Vet, who is going to answer an add like yours without having to mental mindset for digging? Who is going to be able to keep up without that same mindset?

And it doesn't appear that you even offer health insurance. What kind of work is that? Definaltey work for a fire digger.

You can't teach a man to dig fire, once he has his mind set to digging there is no stopping him or any of the folly sure to ensue.


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2014)

http://ri.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0L.../blather/RK=0/RS=18TxrUo8tZqNeYrPh.6YsWqCjXU-


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 29, 2014)

treevet said:


> First of all this guy's main attraction to his business is that it is "affordable". Any service that has that on the marquis isn't worth schit in my opinion as they should be promoting the virtues of their company, not the fact that it is cheap. Also I have my doubts that this guy went to Davey and told them that he was starting his own company while being hired and they were fine with that and hired him and told him to just do that on his own time...I call bs on that. Would you hire this clown Jeff? I wouldn't. Next...he is gonna start his own company and he is just a gm and has a huge pimple on his ascs about climbers. Hope momma's got a job cause she gonna be paying all the bills while he stays home watching Jerry Springer.


Davey was honest with me when I started with them and I was honest with them. I don't steal clients never have never will the main thing they told me when I started was to stay out of Oakland county and stay in Genesee county. They aren't worried about me stealing their stuff because they know I am better equipped for climbing, rigging and chainsaws than they are. I don't have an ax to grind with all climbers just the ones who think that their chit don't stink and that they are god in the tree and when you can see somthing on the ground they can't. And they still blow you off it pisses me off. Usually when they do that something gets broken. And a lot of the tree services in my area didn't teach me anything due to the fact that they are all considered hacks by me. They all spur trim jobs and feel that breaking branches in other trees when rigging is just a free pruning job. So you can take it for what it is worth but until you have met me in person and seen my work ethic or seen how I run my company don't give me chit. I have a high level of respect for you and Jeff and all of the other guys that have been in the business for such a long time. But the reality is eventually you will time out and guys like me that want to do it right in this business are the future of it.


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 29, 2014)

And my company isn't named affordable tree that was what I wanted to do when I joined the sight but there were two of them in the state already so I chose the name Arbor Care Tree Service LLC and my mom doesn't pay my bills I do and I don't watch tv all that much.


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2014)

just what do you perceive that you are doing right and Jeff and I and other vets aren't? I have a tree library with over a 100 texts and been thru them more than once...been a CA for over 20 years and passed the test without studying, studied with Alex Shigo personally and at length. If it is TD's, I'd make you look like a beginner and embarass you hopelessly in comparison.

Got a website?


----------



## teamtree (Mar 29, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> You do not even know what forum you are in,,
> Jeff


Commercial Tree Care and Climbing.........


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 29, 2014)

I am not saying you are doing anything wrong I am saying that I want to build my company to your level if not bigger. I don't have a website yet due to the fact that I have only been in business for a year and gross receipts for that year part time were only $23000 because I am still building a customer base from scratch and not taking them from precious employers. I have no doubt that you could make me look like a beginner. Because I am. I am fast learning and most of what I know is self taught through the school of hard knocks in the woods. I have tried working for a decent small company but didn't pan out on the fact of a lack of a normal pay check.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2014)

Lmao. "Just do your job well, boy (lord knows we can't do it without you). You can takeover Genesee county with your (admittedly) formidable skills, but stay away from Oakland". Sounds like a reasonable enough deal to me.


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 29, 2014)

Haven't been able to get ISA certified due to the three year experience issue. You can't legally have three years in the tree biz till you are 21. I will get the cert when I turn 21 and no I won't study. I passed my class A CDL test without studying so woopty do


----------



## teamtree (Mar 29, 2014)

treevet said:


> But like I said...all is good in Treevetland as my new gm of 3 days is doing everything perfect, just told me he wants to retire in my company. The sun is shining and everything is copescetic....for now



Red flag!!!!


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2014)

you won't pass the CA without studying


----------



## teamtree (Mar 29, 2014)

treevet said:


> you won't pass the CA without studying


Treevet, not to jump in here, but I would bet money that many guys I know in the business that are not CA could pass the CA test without studying. When I took it, I thought why did I study so much. I think it could be much harder.


----------



## teamtree (Mar 29, 2014)

Treevet....I want to come hang with you in Cincy....Are you busy next week?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, for a minute, I thought there was going to be a pissing contest, and my umbrella is out in the truck!


----------



## teamtree (Mar 29, 2014)

AffordableTree is putting it out there but TreeVet keeps knocking back......I haven't seen such a good tango on AS for a long time


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2014)

cmon up and see me any time. I better be busy this week.


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2014)

teamtree said:


> Treevet, not to jump in here, but I would bet money that many guys I know in the business that are not CA could pass the CA test without studying. When I took it, I thought why did I study so much. I think it could be much harder.



I heard it changed from 100 questions to 50 questions but still a 21 year old kid better study or he wastes a few hundred bucks. I will bet you twenty and I can check if you passed Affordabubble buddy.


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2014)

Affordabletree said:


> And my company isn't named affordable tree that was what I wanted to do when I joined the sight but there were two of them in the state already so I chose the name Arbor Care Tree Service LLC and my mom doesn't pay my bills I do and I don't watch tv all that much.



the big question here is....do you still live with your momma?


----------



## teamtree (Mar 30, 2014)

treevet said:


> I heard it changed from 100 questions to 50 questions but still a 21 year old kid better study or he wastes a few hundred bucks. I will bet you twenty and I can check if you passed Affordabubble buddy.


I had a guy work for me and he taught me a ton about trees. He came to work for me and I told him he should take the test and he damn near aced the test. He was in the business for 30 years before he took it.....not sure why....he told me he didn't need the ISA to tell him what was right and wrong about tree work. I thought it would be good for our business. I took the test after he passed and felt like he was right becuase he taught me about everything that was in the book and test. 

I guess it is what it is......and what you believe it to be.


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 30, 2014)

Treevet. I will be more than happy to let you know when I take the test. But I have two years until that point being that I am only 19 and yes I am living with my parents for now. I have two months and I will have my own place. I am just figuring out this whole land contract thing.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh lord, ur just a bebe!


----------



## treevet (Mar 31, 2014)

There is some work you are excluded for if not a CA around here.


----------



## Affordabletree (Mar 31, 2014)

The only work that I know of up here that I could do but won't due to a lack of knowledge in that area is phc I am starting to learn about it but I'm not going to do anything until I am certified and have the correct local certs and have more time in the business to learn about more diseases.


----------



## treevet (Mar 31, 2014)

Hang in there and you might dabble in the 101 forum.

Also...you won't learn more about diseases by "time in" but rather by cracking books and attending seminars. Join the ISA, get their book list and start buying them instead of vid games and IPods. Just my $.02


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the young guy is doing fine. He sure can hold his own in a conversion. I know, that doesn't count for much in tree work, but he kinda sounds like he has been in a tree too. None of you thought he was so young. That says something as well. How many guys that young do we know that can carry on intelligent conversation. I believe when you find a gem in the rough, it should be polished, not berated for not being shiney. Who knows, he could turn out to be a young Treevet.
Perish the thought!


----------



## treevet (Apr 1, 2014)

he's only got about 45 years to mature into this fine wine


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 1, 2014)

Which can't happen if the barrel is broken from abuse. 
I'm not saying to make things EASY for him, just add an occasional word of encouragement while kicking his backside.


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 2, 2014)

treevet said:


> On my 5th gm since last fall. This one might stick...but I always think that.
> 
> He just informed me that his last tree job his boss is about 300 lbs with arms the size of a ham hock but he quit because he is going to change into a woman and he can't take it.
> 
> Ground men are the cheapest people on the face of the earth. 10 degrees out and got 2 pairs of brown dollah cotton gloves with holes all over. Borrow your gloves and you never see em again.



I've only yet been a gm so far, but honestly, I completely agree. The morons I worked with were mind-numbingly dumb and useless. Half them blowing there paychecks on blow and barely able to pay there bills, the other half don't want to get out of the trucks. I worked for a private company for three months or so last year doing residential work but then it slowed down and the boss wanted to lay off some of the gms that were working there for 8 years and keep me on, but move me from residential to utilities. I turned him down cuz I didn't wanna work with a bunch of drugged out brainless gms. Glad that I'm going to be done with that crap soon


----------



## treevet (Apr 3, 2014)

I think the reality is that the arborist/treeman has come light years as far as respectability....but the assistant or groundman...has not. And they are bringing us down. There is vast room for a high degree of professionalism from treatments to making a property shine with clean up to finesse in rigging to comportment or behavior, etc. etc. 99% of the time they fall miles short in all categories whether drugs or lack of caring or what ever is the reason they just don't measure up. And judging from the number of calls I get from any ad there are plenty seeking the job which by the way pays the bills despite not paying a ridiculous mentioned $30. per hour (insane). They just want to take the job and the money and occupy the space and be almost worthless or worse even a liability and embarassment.


----------



## tidy (Apr 17, 2014)

Up until now Ive been lucky enough have worked with mainly A grade groundies - kinda made me wonder what all the fuss is about these pile polishers and lolly gaggers but now I fully understand. A genuine pile polishing lolly gagger has snuck into my crew, hes pretty damn good: spends lots of time wandering around "looking for something to do", keeps his water bottle 80 yards away from where everyone is chipping (we all know chipping is thirsty work so lots of trips to and from water bottle-ALWAYS empty handed), grabs the rake at log time, always on the blower when its rake time. Yesterday I caught him harshly barking out orders to my other newer groundy- the newer guy is frickin awesome in comparison, absolute top notch worker and has keen interest and knowledge in the operational side of the job.


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 18, 2014)

Got a new side job, but my equipment hasn't come in yet, so I was stuck on ground duties while the other guy got to swing around and prune a beautiful 75' cottonwood.. can't wait to be up there!


----------



## treevet (Apr 18, 2014)

that brings up another dislike of mine about the groundman blues. Say you got a gm that does sidies on the company after work and on weekends, then drags ass (with a cigg in one hand and lunch pail in the other) when he comes in on Mon......is he worth full pay? opcorn:


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 18, 2014)

Sure isn't. But I wasn't the guy you're describing either, I wasn't slacking off. Boss even said "You did good today bro. We were both impressed" cuz it was the first time I've worked hands on with both of them. I've done one post-cut clean up and a couple quotes with the boss, but that was the first time I did rigging and such with him and his climber. Admittedly I did have the groundsmen blues, but that didn't prevent me from working my butt off


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 18, 2014)

I wish I lived closer I would come and work for day , and tease ya and show what you should have !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful Cottonwood?? Who knew?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 18, 2014)

Magnificent trees


----------



## treevet (Apr 19, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> Magnificent trees



Cottonwood that close to house? Huge future high risk hazard tree Ryan. Also lets hope people have some respirators when the cotton starts flying like a snow storm.


----------



## treevet (Apr 19, 2014)

Back in the day your weren't a tree man unless you had a paint pot snapped on your saddle with a screw top that had a paint brush attached in the pot. One day the under the bridge gm (lived under a bridge) completely painted his boots with the paint pot and was so proud of it. He didn't understand it was tar and not really paint. Guess no worries about getting stains on stuff under a bridge (right next to the Delaware River...actually had a pretty nice view).


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 19, 2014)

treevet said:


> Cottonwood that close to house? Huge future high risk hazard tree Ryan. Also lets hope people have some respirators when the cotton starts flying like a snow storm.



That why we were called. Removed all the limbs over the house, pretty sound tree though. Also had two small Manitoba Maples I think (you probably would know them as Box Elders) further down the fence that the neighbor had us prune cuz they didn't want anything hanging on there side of the fence. Buggers hated trees it seems, only thing they liked was the dead Schubert in there front lawn. My boss used to "dress wounds" too haha


----------



## chevybob (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been a full time ground guy for about 6 years now and climbing for 2. I've worked for several tree companies all of which didn't really care about their employees that much only if you showed up and didn't **** their equipment up. The company I worn for now is a local father and son company that a good buddy of mine has been with for 5 years. I've known the owners for a few years and they treat me with respect which is all I ask. I show up early to work to check oil and fuel in all equipment and trucks and sharpen saws. I do this because they treat me well and I know how much things cost as I do a lot of climbing on the side and have all my own stuff. I also work my balls off for them. I'll be the best groundie if you just give me good tools, ppe, a paycheck every Friday and just show me respect. A young climber trying to get his own thing going on the side is the best ground guy IMO. Now to all you bucket guys you need to learn how to pick up a branch and stop barking orders like your the only guy who knows a damn thing.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 21, 2014)

No one is above a rake.


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 21, 2014)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Wow, for a minute, I thought there was going to be a pissing contest, and my umbrella is out in the truck!


 Are you a midget?


----------



## treevet (Apr 21, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> No one is above a rake.


 
I like to rake sometimes. Good for the lats and pecs and tri s.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 22, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> the other guy got to swing around and prune a beautiful 75' cottonwood.. !



There's an oxymoron


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Apr 22, 2014)

We have plenty of awesome cottonwoods out here. I've never seen the cotton get bad like in other places, I don't know why it doesn't seem to go crazy here


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a ground guy who ALWAYS screws up at least one thing, every single job he's on. Yesterday, he secured the brush tub and hand truck to one of our trailers. "Hey, man, that doesn't look right. Why didn't you do that the way I've shown you, many times, now?" "Aw, it's OK, it's on there real good." "You sure? I don't want that thing flying off when we're on the expressway." "No, no way, it's on good." Less than two minutes after we pulled away from the job site, while we were still on a local road, thankfully: "Where that tub at? Is that tub still on there?" (Me, looking in the rear view mirror): "Uh, no, man, it's gone, and traffic is too tight for me to circle back. Lucky for you I was planning on replacing it, tomorrow." And so it goes------ (The gf and I laughed our butts off, about this, last night.)


----------



## Zale (Apr 23, 2014)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I have a ground guy who ALWAYS screws up at least one thing, every single job he's on. Yesterday, he secured the brush tub and hand truck to one of our trailers. "Hey, man, that doesn't look right. Why didn't you do that the way I've shown you, many times, now?" "Aw, it's OK, it's on there real good." "You sure? I don't want that thing flying off when we're on the expressway." "No, no way, it's on good." Less than two minutes after we pulled away from the job site, while we were still on a local road, thankfully: "Where that tub at? Is that tub still on there?" (Me, looking in the rear view mirror): "Uh, no, man, it's gone, and traffic is too tight for me to circle back. Lucky for you I was planning on replacing it, tomorrow." And so it goes------ (The gf and I laughed our butts off, about this, last night.)




Isn't the driver responsible to make sure everything is secure before pulling away?


----------



## treevet (Apr 23, 2014)

especially hitch hook ups.


----------



## IcePick (Aug 1, 2014)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I have a ground guy who ALWAYS screws up at least one thing, every single job he's on. Yesterday, he secured the brush tub and hand truck to one of our trailers. "Hey, man, that doesn't look right. Why didn't you do that the way I've shown you, many times, now?" "Aw, it's OK, it's on there real good." "You sure? I don't want that thing flying off when we're on the expressway." "No, no way, it's on good." Less than two minutes after we pulled away from the job site, while we were still on a local road, thankfully: "Where that tub at? Is that tub still on there?" (Me, looking in the rear view mirror): "Uh, no, man, it's gone, and traffic is too tight for me to circle back. Lucky for you I was planning on replacing it, tomorrow." And so it goes------ (The gf and I laughed our butts off, about this, last night.)


This just makes me laugh.


----------



## nitrousbaby (Aug 3, 2014)

My ground man looked at me today after the tree was down and asked me if I knew what kind of tree that is. I replied kinda snotty " uh yea its a red oak" he said nope its history lol I just had to laugh.


----------



## MiTreeGuy (Aug 25, 2014)

Some funny stories. I always am thinking for myself on the job and then for my 2 groundies, they're dumb ####'s. I remember last summer our main gm rang a bell at a homeowner's with a goofy toothy grin on his face.. till the yellow jackets swarmed his ###. As of now we have 2 gm, ones out for carpal tunnel in his wrist and the other hit his leg with the chainsaw Friday and got 9 stitches. So now me and my father are slamming it out, at least he can think haha.


----------

